

OneWay 0.5.2 Released – Thank you, Hacker News - nrj
http://goto11.net/oneway-0-5-2-released/

======
nrj
If you've already downloaded the application, simply launch it and under the
"OneWay" menu, choose "Check for Updates". You should be prompted to install
0.5.2 - Thanks!

------
xenonite
another feature request: ZIP and upload. This is because I prefer to ZIP
several images of an event and upload them afterwards. Thank you!

If one file is selected, make ZIP of this one file - then upload.

If multiple files are selected, ask for a name, make ZIP of files - then
upload.

~~~
nrj
Yea, that would be a pretty good feature. I'm thinking a preference pane that
allows to enable something like this would be easy. I'm also thinking of
adding a "rsync to ..." option that you can enable as well.

------
durana
Any plans to support SSH public key auth? It would be great if the app could
use existing keys in ~/.ssh/

~~~
nrj
Yes. This is definitely in the works for the next release. Under the hood I am
using libcurl which makes implementing public key auth pretty painless.

